# Autoweek - GTO vs. Mustang



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I just got my Autoweek and once again the Mustang beat the GTO.  Although it was more objective than C&D, I think that MT gave the most unbiased eval. I mean saying the GTO was like an "auto condom" when compared to the Mustang and then saying the new 'stang interior is better than the GTO's. :confused 



..B.S.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## Dewain27 (Jan 8, 2005)

I just bought a GTO and I like that fact that it is understated. I hate Mustangs and really don't think that they are a better car... I think they are only winning on the fact that the reviewers like the new styling. All I can say is that I just went shopping and I came home with a car that doesn't have the option of a V6.

Later,

Dewain


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wake up guys. The magazines are not going to say the 12,000 unit a year ten year old (opel/catera) chasis is better than the all new chasis on the 250,000 unit a year model.

I bet if the camaro/gto is made in the US in 2007 or whatever year, the new gto will spank the three year old primitive solid axle mustang.

A little history. When the RX7 was introduced in 1978 it was the greatest car since sliced bread. in 1985 Road & Track tested it agianst the alfa convert, and I think the all new 300ZX and something else. Suddenly the rear axle of the RX7 was dangerous, the car handled poorly etc. Six months later the second generation RX7 came out and again was the best thing since sliced bread until the supra turbo and 944 turbo came around, which was trumped by the 1990 300ZX which was trumped by the new RX7, which was trumped by the supra which was trumped by blah blah blah -


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

There were two staffers in the Autoweek article who did chose the GTO.

While so many are voting for the Mustang, I’ll take the GTO. Why? Because I love GM’s small-block V8 and I like the subtlety in the GTO’s shape. Call it dull if you want; if it had wings and spoilers and scoops and flares hanging all over it, people would complain about that, too. I also like the GTO’s roomier-than-Mustang interior. Mostly, though, I’m hoping the GTO wakes GM up enough to spawn a Camaro rebirth. —Wes Raynal

> From the moment you slide behind the wheel, crank that awesome small-block and fling it into a corner, you know this GTO shares little with its namesake other than you can havea bunch of fun behind the wheel. I had the pleasure of plying SoCal’s twisty land of canyon runners with a GTO, and it kept up with the best of the lot. Better still, the GTO sounds spectacular, the interior is simple and tough, and it doesn’t back down when taunted. Now GM throws in more horses! Oh, my: This could be the best sleeper sports coupe for the cash. —Dutch Mandel

:cheers


----------



## 04black6mt (Jan 5, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> There were two staffers in the Autoweek article who did chose the GTO.
> 
> > From the moment you slide behind the wheel, crank that awesome small-block and fling it into a corner, you know this GTO shares little with its namesake other than you can havea bunch of fun behind the wheel. I had the pleasure of plying SoCal’s twisty land of canyon runners with a GTO, and it kept up with the best of the lot. Better still, the GTO sounds spectacular, the interior is simple and tough, and it doesn’t back down when taunted. Now GM throws in more horses! Oh, my: This could be the best sleeper sports coupe for the cash. —Dutch Mandel
> 
> :cheers



Dutch Mandel is hardly a staffer, he is the Editor and Associate Publisher of Autoweek.... AND the GTO Still LOSES!!! I voted with my dollars (and GM's :lol: ) and I'm happy with my choice!


----------

